# Help with Acoustic (Pics included)



## Julioale (Mar 25, 2021)

I need help to improve the acoustics of my space. I only have a few basic notions of acoustic, I have read on the internet but all the examples are traditional square or rectangular spaces. The spacing between the speakers and the couch is the same 6'6 ". I thought of installing panels in the ceiling between the speakers and the couch but on the side walls I have no idea what to do. Maybe you need an bass trap in the right cornerI think I should change the artwork that it has glass.

Setup: 
PSB X2T Speakers
NAD 375BEE
PLX-1000 Turntable

Thanks for the help!!

The room:
























ClapIR App
From the right speakers :

















Left Speaker


----------



## Julioale (Mar 25, 2021)

nobody?


----------



## the kid (Nov 15, 2013)

What improvement(s) are you looking for? I am certainly not an expert, but I will toss out somethings I might do.

I believe, looking at your home layout, it may be difficult to get a solid high fidelity sound concentrated at the couch. The sound has a lot of space it can flow out to.

I would attempt to 'soften-up' areas around the immediate space of the stereo / speakers. This may be difficult as it appears you have a nice looking home and wife factor may come into play. Look into what you can do to lessen the hard reflective surfaces of the walls / floor. Your area is essentially similar to being outdoors with the wide open spaces, as many desire when purchasing a house.

Possibly hang some type of decorative quilting panels (I call them rugs, blankets, towels...and then get admonished by the lady of the house) along the walls. Maybe you could artfully install traps in the ceiling. A possible compromise may be setting up a floor-standing cloth/carpeted divider panel behind the couch. Such as what was once used to divide desks in offices. Maybe build a more decorative looking panel.


----------



## Julioale (Mar 25, 2021)

the kid said:


> What improvement(s) are you looking for? I am certainly not an expert, but I will toss out somethings I might do.
> 
> I believe, looking at your home layout, it may be difficult to get a solid high fidelity sound concentrated at the couch. The sound has a lot of space it can flow out to.
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering, luckily my wife understands and lets me make changes to the room. I planning of installing customs panels with nice fabric on the ceiling between the speakers and couch and remove glass art from the walls.

What I'm looking for is to decrease the revert.


----------



## Julioale (Mar 25, 2021)

the kid said:


> What improvement(s) are you looking for? I am certainly not an expert, but I will toss out somethings I might do.
> 
> I believe, looking at your home layout, it may be difficult to get a solid high fidelity sound concentrated at the couch. The sound has a lot of space it can flow out to.
> 
> ...


I have a doubt about trying to make a wall behind the couch. Would that make the sound bounce?


----------



## the kid (Nov 15, 2013)

+1 for the wife!

See the attached picture. Something like this, though more house-friendly, should keep a little more of the sound within the little area of the couch. A cloth style would help some with reverb. Maybe you could build a temporary stand similar to a football goal post, or an "H" frame support and hang blankets or a thick bed spread over to simulate a more fixed-type wall structure. Then, if satisfied, create a good, solid, decorative frame with thick fabric attached to it. I have not built one, so I would have to think it through more on the final construction qualities and materials.


----------

